# need wiring diagram!!! 1.8 8v mono-motronic



## g.dubya_aka_super_slow (Apr 22, 2009)

need wiring diagram so i can figure out my starter woes.... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: need wiring diagram!!! 1.8 8v mono-motronic (g.dubya_aka_super_slow)*

Good luck! Only the MK3 Bentley has what you need for that car. I have two of these motors so believe me I have looked!
What is the problem anyways? Ignition switches are well known failure points that cause MK3's to not even turn over.


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: need wiring diagram!!! 1.8 8v mono-motronic (MK2SnowPilot)*

Lemme see if I can dig up what u need http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Schaef (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: need wiring diagram!!! 1.8 8v mono-motronic (Schaef)*

Here you go, hope this is what u needed, let me know if it isnt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g.dubya_aka_super_slow (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: need wiring diagram!!! 1.8 8v mono-motronic (Schaef)*

You know what, that actually was!







I went to my local shop and got them to print off the mitchell repair info on it. It turns out that there is a 10A fuse right on the module (alarm system control module?) right above the fuse panel that was blown. Problem solved and thanks for your help :


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: need wiring diagram!!! 1.8 8v mono-motronic (g.dubya_aka_super_slow)*

Ahh! One of the infamous MK3 'hidden' fuses.
I'll keep that one in mind if I ever have the same issue


----------

